
We're open sourcing GROQ: A query language for JSON documents - pestkranker
https://www.sanity.io/blog/we-re-open-sourcing-groq-a-query-language-for-json-documents
======
JeanSebTr
This is a really great complement to GraphQl.

Where GraphQl would be equivalent to explicit and strongly typed languages,
GROQ allow for more flexibility.

You can, for instance, choose to select all field of an object and return your
result in a different format than the schemas definition.

------
atombender
Exciting to see this. I was involved in the design and implementation of GROQ,
and I've been really looking forward to the day when it could be turned into a
real specification. Kudos to the Sanity team for doing this.

